# Warm White Luxeons make 1st appearance



## PhotonBoy (Jun 3, 2003)

"The BrightLife-W800 is a drop in replacement for compact fluorescent and incandescent lamps where a warmer, softer light effect is desired and OptoLum optimizes the Luxeon LEDs proprietary packaging."

"According to President/CEO of OptoLum, Joel Dry, the BrightLife-W800 employs densely populated Lumileds blue spectrum LEDs that are uniquely coated with phosphors to produce the warm white light at 3200K (Kelvin Temperature) with an 85 CRI (Color Rendering Index)."

http://www.compoundsemi.com/documents/articles/cldoc/2962.html#top

http://www.optolum.com/bright.html

http://www.compoundsemi.com/documents/articles/news/2964.html


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2003)

Would that be "warm white" or "rotten dog urine green"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## hotfoot (Jun 9, 2003)

Just got to try out a coupla warm white stars today (ranks MJ1K and PJ0K). Apart from a phosphor glitch in one of them (which let out some typical white LED bluish-white light), the warm white glow it cast was very pleasant indeed!

Althought the CCT of the warm luxeons is rated at 3200K, to this eye, it felt more like sub-3000K - very very incandescent in its presence. It still lacks a certain "something" to it, but perhaps this perception stems from the fact that I knew they're LEDs.

Man! If Lumileds can prevent those annoying phosphor glitches, I can see how much money these boys are going to make in the replacement market! Time to buy some Lumileds shares....


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 9, 2003)

Unfortunate to hear one of them had a phosphor glitch. Likely Lumileds won't worry too much, since in the replacement market, multiple LEDs will be used, tending to mask the bad ones.

Thanks for the first impressions.

Once Lumileds cracks the automotive market, we'll probably see some cost improvements too.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 25, 2003)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,1136575,00.asp

PC Magazine's Bill Machrone:

"Lumileds will introduce a new warm white LED this fall; I have a sample, and it's almost indistinguishable from an incandescent lamp."


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 29, 2003)

Review of OptoLum's $125 LED light:

http://www.analogzone.com/grn_prod.htm

"OptoLum has achieved this outstanding degree of luminosity and design by employing 24 white Luxeon LEDs from Lumileds Lighting which each produce 1.2 watts, resulting in a total of 800 lumens."

_Footnote:

At $125 ea., requiring a liquid-cooled heatsink, a cooling fan and 24 Luxeons, I don't see these storming the market._


----------



## Double_A (Oct 5, 2003)

hotfoot-

Last time I checked (6 months ago) there was no Lumileds stock to buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

They are jointly owned by Hewlett-Packard and Phillips ( I think it was Phillips anyway)

I first looked to find out if I could get their stock nearly two years ago.

GregR


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 5, 2003)

indistiguable from incandencents? Ugh whats the point then. Ugly orange yellow light.


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 6, 2003)

Better energy efficiency. In addition for many applications, careful control of colour temperature is very important. Let me know when find a Plastic Surgeon's office lit with HID lights, or Cool white fluoros, or furniture show room lit with LPS.

With many of the higher end fluoro's, you can pick the colour temperature you want, 2700K, 3200K, 4100K, 5000K, etc, depending upon what you want to do. I used to light my living room with Philips Ultralume 4400K'. Most people refused to believe they were fluoro's (couldn't see them because of the unusual fixture (A commercial wall mount fixture, 20 feet long, there were 12 f40's in all) they were in). These lights have very high color rendition indexes, so they go well in showrooms and other places where appearance is key.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Double_A said:*
hotfoot-

They are jointly owned by Hewlett-Packard and Phillips ( I think it was Phillips anyway)

GregR 

[/ QUOTE ]

AFAIK its Agilent not HP being the partner of Philips in the JV - actually Agilent is a Spin-off of HP making themselves merger -ready in deviding the old HP into printers, supplies, personal computers, the traditional medical and scientific measurement stuff and what-not.

Klaus


----------

